# Genie, Mini sharing and deleting HELP!



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

Just upgraded from 3 DVR's and 2 HD23's to Genie, 3 mini's, 1 DVR and 1 HD23. I have a family of 4 and was limited to only 2 viewers at a time on a playlist. (I was networked with Cat6).
Settings/Whole-Home/Share Playlist? YES or NO......I say YES.
Allow Deletion From? All Rooms or This Room Only...I say This room only.

Doesn't restrict deletion from other receivers. Can I prevent deletion from other locations and still share?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You've limited deleting from the HR23, but there isn't a way to limit it from the 3 clients.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

I was afraid of that. The upgrade solves one problem (allowing many viewers to watch a recorded item at the same time), but doesn't offer deletion protection. 
Wife will not be happy. I will give her the the HR22 and then she will complain about not getting the 'New Hotness" instead of the "Old and Busted".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The only other option might be to change the client(s) to H25(s). This loses the pause function [of live TV], but allows for the control of deleting.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Tybee Bill said:


> I was afraid of that. The upgrade solves one problem (allowing many viewers to watch a recorded item at the same time), but doesn't offer deletion protection.
> Wife will not be happy. I will give her the the HR22 and then she will complain about not getting the 'New Hotness" instead of the "Old and Busted".


Do people have a habit of deleting your stuff in your house?


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes. I usually watch and delete. My wife will save some stuff for others to watch (maybe). When one of hers gets deleted it is always my fault. 
The options are for her to use the Mini and NOT share her playlist or give her the HR22 so she can still share but control deletion.

Spoke to a CS person about this issue and she agreed that losing control of deletion can be a problem in some households.
Seemed to imply that the new wireless box might have more sharing control.

I consider this lack of deletion control is a Negative to the upgrade.
The ability to allow more then two people watch a DVR playlist is a Positive to the upgrade.

I do not regret making the upgrade but if wife isn't happy then nobody's happy.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Sounds like" she'll need her own DVR.
This is the only way to have her recordings "shared", but only deleted from "her DVR".
Might be worth looking into getting the HR22 swapped for an HR24.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well the wireless client is identical to the non wireless so that won't change a thing. 

Maybe you need a scheme. If it's keep till I delete only she deletes it? Or just have the HR22 record her stuff as you say and put it in the least used spot an she can go there once a week to delete but watch elsewhere. Maybe using keep till I delete will help her keep track of that remotely as well. 

The problem with not locking delete is that a genie mini is simply an outlet for the genie it's not a separate device. All things genie are tied together. 

What they need is a way to sort recordings by who makes them or sort then by tags we chose for them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> What they need is a way to sort recordings by who makes them or sort then by tags we chose for them.


This has become more of a problem/issue with more than one viewer and less communication between them.
"Would be nice" if there was a sticky note equivalent that could be tagged to a recording.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "Sounds like" she'll need her own DVR.
> This is the only way to have her recordings "shared", but only deleted from "her DVR".
> Might be worth looking into getting the HR22 swapped for an HR24.


I took advantage of the Protection Plan Genie & 3 Mini upgrade because it was FREE (with 2 year contract extension). The swap to an HR24 could be costly.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> This has become more of a problem/issue with more than one viewer and less communication between them.
> "Would be nice" if there was a sticky note equivalent that could be tagged to a recording.


Yes, I agree with that too... That or like i have always said, being able to some how file them so you know whos recordings are whos with ease. I've beat a 1000 dead horses, but Ill do it one more time, Replaytv had a perfect system for this!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> This has become more of a problem/issue with more than one viewer and less communication between them.
> "Would be nice" if there was a sticky note equivalent that could be tagged to a recording.


I've used the blue dot for that purpose, the one with letter k in the center. But I live with cautious people, who'd never delete anything but their own.... so far!


----------

